# [Spanish NR] 3x3 with Feet - 1:24.20 mean of 3



## BboyArchon (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally, got it last Saturday even though I failed on all 3 cubes LL cases. I know it's not as impressive as Jakub Kipa solves but I'm working hard to get better and better.


----------



## Berd (Jul 6, 2015)

Gj man! Still like 10x faster then me!


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'm sure it's less than 10x, I encourage you to practice and get better


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> Thanks! I'm sure it's less than 10x, I encourage you to practice and get better


It really is, I'm at like 15mins haha. I will!


----------

